# Forum Home Renovation Concreting  Engineering for concrete Driveway

## KrilliC

Can anyone here recommend an engineer for my driveway. I'm looking at avoiding using piers and simply want to place the concrete driveway at natural ground level and then fill the sides with soil and grass to keep it in place. Can anyone recommend me an engineer to design such a driveway for me in the Sydney area. I need it mainly because it is a council requirement. 
cheers

----------


## barney118

Light on info, keeping it ground level wouldn't a concreter be able to do this for you?
Generally if you are doing the council cross over you need to use someone on the council list of approved contractors.
Every council is different!
Reading between the lines I suspect you are in some sort of slope, will the gradients allow you to follow the ground? A concreter should be able to tell you.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## KrilliC

Your right a normal concreter could do it but council are being a dick making me go through hoops because they tried to force me not to use concrete and I showed them what a load of crock their reasoning was. SO their way is to get me to jump through a hoop. 
I talked to an engineer today and doesn't seem to be any problem at all to do what I want.  
My land gradient is bugger all its as I said just council being what I classify as organised Mafia :Mad: .    

> Light on info, keeping it ground level wouldn't a concreter be able to do this for you?
> Generally if you are doing the council cross over you need to use someone on the council list of approved contractors.
> Every council is different!
> Reading between the lines I suspect you are in some sort of slope, will the gradients allow you to follow the ground? A concreter should be able to tell you.  
> Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------


## barney118

That's what I cant understand, the council should only be interested in the front of your boundary to the road , the cross over.
On your land as far as I know you can do what you want for a driveway.  
Sent from my iPhone 4s using Tapatalk

----------

